# Just got the puppy a Buddy Belt and love it!



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG. It is so easy to put on. I seem to be harness challenged as I always do it wrong (unless it's a Puppia). Those are hard for me too when they are all squirmy. This one you just step in and latch and you are good to go. She seems to be tolerating it ok too.  I will post a pic later.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ah thats good...i know some of them harness are so hard to put on


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She just took a walk all the way out to get the mail (VERY LONG DRIVEWAY!) and did really great. She is trying to bite it a little but that's it. It's a little big but not too bad on the smallest setting.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad it's going well  

Wish we could get Buddy Belts in the uk !


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Glad it's going well
> 
> Wish we could get Buddy Belts in the uk !


You can't? That's so weird. They are made in Canada and I would think they would be available. If you ever wanted one, I would be happy to pick one up and send it your way.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

That's so funny...I just got one for Rico last week and it is great!! It's so easy to put on and he has no trouble using it! I got the blue one, which color did u get??


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww glad it is working


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco has a black one and I love it...he grew out of it though and I have not replaced it yet. I really liked it because it could not be slipped out of.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I want one!! for Ninja he always chokes himself even though he has the harness that doesn't go around the neck if I ever have to pull on the leash or he runs fast unti the end he ends up coughing his butt off! I was thinking of gtting the buddy belt for him! But I don't want to pay $70 lol


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

These look really cool, because Zoey has a collapsing trachea I try to find harnesses that only go around her legs. May have to save my pennies


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

I want to get Sophia one too. I pulled up the site and was just amazed. Never seen anything like it. I think I am going to try to make her one using this design. I will post pics when I can. I just can't afford to buy one right now. The challenge of making one is interesting to me. She seems to have a little problem in the trachea area too. I don't use collars at all. Blessings.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The size a typical chi needs is much less than $70, I paid $41.90 from amazon.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I really love the looks of a buddy belt. I think eventually we'll get the Chi's one...when our Puppia's need replacing anyway. LOL I can't wait to see yours though...I'm glad it's working out well!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Rico's Mom said:


> The size a typical chi needs is much less than $70, I paid $41.90 from amazon.


Ohhh really? I will check the canadian amazon but we NEVER have anything good on our site and the american .com one won't ship to canada fromt he site  

wat size did you get? Ninja is 7.4 lbs right now not sure which size he'd need I guess I'd have to loook at the measurements.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I found some between $20-$30 on ebay hmmmm


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw these in person at the Poochey Couture store in Montreal before I moved, I was thinking of buying one but the lady in the store told me they are most suited to larger breeds with more hair than Chis, she told me that they tend to rub under the legs in the folds and the chest on the smaller Chi's.

I have no idea.. if this is true or not but it was enough for me to not buy it.. and it was the most expensive harness system they had.. so I am sure it would benefit them if I had bought it.. LOL
She instead recommended the Puppias with the padding and the harnesses which are lined, good service at that store BTW.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I saw these in person at the Poochey Couture store in Montreal before I moved, I was thinking of buying one but the lady in the store told me they are most suited to larger breeds with more hair than Chis, she told me that they tend to rub under the legs in the folds and the chest on the smaller Chi's.
> 
> I have no idea.. if this is true or not but it was enough for me to not buy it.. and it was the most expensive harness system they had.. so I am sure it would benefit them if I had bought it.. LOL
> She instead recommended the Puppias with the padding and the harnesses which are lined, good service at that store BTW.


hmmmm...thanks for the info Ninja is completely bald underneath I never thought of it rubbing and irritating his skin! Guess I'd have to find one here and try it out b4 buying. I thought about a puppia but I'm not so sure it would stop his coughing. The harness I use now goes around the legs so its not even near the throat and he still coughs...


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought Rico a size 3, he weighs 5.5 lbs. The size 3 goes up to 8lbs and a 14 inch chest. The size 4 is $47.90. There is also a special order 3.5 size for less. Also, there are liners for the harness for dogs with sensitive skin. Or, some people make their own. The leather is soft and has a soft suede on the inside, I have not had a problem with it. It was originally designed for smaller dogs.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a size 2 on ebay right now in red for $9.99


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd probably need a size 3 it sounds like! whever needs a size 2 should jump all over that deal


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm gonna have a look at these things! Leila's outgrown her puppia already pretty much!  When i take it off of her, i feel like i'm gonna pull her whole head off. She's so good for me though anyway bless her.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Rico's Mom said:


> That's so funny...I just got one for Rico last week and it is great!! It's so easy to put on and he has no trouble using it! I got the blue one, which color did u get??


I got hot pink. Still love it too


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Rico's Mom said:


> I bought Rico a size 3, he weighs 5.5 lbs. The size 3 goes up to 8lbs and a 14 inch chest. The size 4 is $47.90. There is also a special order 3.5 size for less. Also, there are liners for the harness for dogs with sensitive skin. Or, some people make their own. The leather is soft and has a soft suede on the inside, I have not had a problem with it. It was originally designed for smaller dogs.


Mine is a size two and was 36.00


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh and my size two fits a little big on the puppy at the smallest hole and nicely right in the middle holesvon Maya who is a tall and thin 3 pounder.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

word of warning for anyone who has one or wants one....do not leave them on you dog unattended! I purchased one for Mia and she chewed it off almost instantly:foxes15::foxes15: I Loved it for the hour (maybe) we had it. It was so cute on her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> word of warning for anyone who has one or wants one....do not leave them on you dog unattended! I purchased one for Mia and she chewed it off almost instantly:foxes15::foxes15: I Loved it for the hour (maybe) we had it. It was so cute on her.


Ohhh I remember that! Naughy Mia. I guess she liked it as good as you did.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> Ohhh I remember that! Naughy Mia. I guess she liked it as good as you did.


It was beautiful! I had ordered it with the crystals and it was so pretty. I was heartbroken Cant bring myself to ever order another. It was hard throwing away $65 just like that.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> It was beautiful! I had ordered it with the crystals and it was so pretty. I was heartbroken Cant bring myself to ever order another. It was hard throwing away $65 just like that.



Ooo yeah. I'd have been devistated as well! Didn't realize they were that expensive. Only way I'd ever get them is if I found them cheaper on Ebay because my luck we'd have something similar happen!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

That's something I could see my puppy doing (eating the belt). But so far, she is doing really well with it. I took her for a long walk and she is walking very well on leash, doesn't pull at all and only tries occasionally to eat the leash. haha But I am still loving mine and so glad I bought it. I'm going to order 2 more.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol...I just did the same!!! I also ordered a matching leash.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ooh. I didn't see the matching leashes. LOL I just am remedial on harnesses. I can never figure those things out, so this is good for me. Idiot proof.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Same here lol!!


----------

